# Can you reverse the removal of .AppleSetupDone file?????



## Shane Hanton (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi People,

I have a slight issue and am not too savvy with osx single user mode interface and need some advice!!

Ok...so i'm running osx 10.4.11 on an old (but beloved!) ibook G4. It has had it's run of problems over time as it is getting on a bit....but nevertheless, has always pulled through!!!

So I turned it on as normal, but instead of booting up to the desktop as normal, I was faced with a login screen (which I have never had come up before). I was asked to type the password for the administrator account, in this case is called 'Apple' on my machine. I have never has a password before - whenever prompted for admin passwords when installing apps, I normally just press enter and it is fine.

This however doesn't work, I just get the 'shakey' window impying that the password i'm typing is incorrect. I tried booting osx from the installer disk, and changing the password for the 'Apple' account....but this had no effect (still the shakey shakey window!!)

So, I browsed through a few forums online and found a way of bypassing the login by booting in Single User Mode and removing the .AppleSetupDone flag file. After rebooting, you are faced with the 'Welcome / Login Screen' as if the the comp was brand new. This, I understand, is a method people use when they cannot remember the administrator password, and it allows for a new admin account to be created - thus you can login and consequently change the original password in system preferences.

Right....so after removing the .AppleSetupDone file, I rebooted and was face with the Welcome Screen which prompted me to enter all my info as if I was starting afresh....however, on completion of this info, I click ok, and an error window appears, meaning it won't allow me to create a new user!

So i'm a bit stumped...I don't know where to go from here!! I can't login at all....and now everytime I turn it on I am faced with the Welcome screen which won't let me create a new user...aaaahhhhh!!!

I have read posts about NetInfo databases and stuff like that...but I am not familiar with this or even know if it has anything to do with this issue!! Thanks for your time. I hope someone can help!!

Shane


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When you are creating a new account, are you using a new username? If you try to use the same name as the account already on the Mac, you will get an error. Also, boot from the OS X install disk and used Disk Utility to run first aid and repair disk permissions on the hard drive.


----------



## Shane Hanton (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Sinclair,

Apologies, I should have made that clear...YES I was using a different username to the original account, but with no luck. Also, I booted from the OSX disk, ran Disk Utility and tried both the first aid and repairing the disk permissions several times, but with no joy.

I'm running out of ideas!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How much free hard drive space do you have?


----------



## Shane Hanton (Apr 13, 2011)

Not much, maybe 8GB or so...luckily I have MOST of my stuff backed up, minus a few bits and bobs...but i'd rather not have to re-install os x and start from scratch as i'll loose most of the software I have installed!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

8Gig is on the low side, but it should be enough for a new account. The only thing I can think of is that it want more free space, or there is a permission error. Do you have another Mac you can use? If so, start your Mac in Target Disk Mode and connect it to the other Mac, and move more files off of the hard drive. Try to get 15-20 Gig free and then use the OS X install disk to repair the install. Or do an archive and install. This will keep your current apps and accounts, but just reinstall the OS.


----------

